# turbo rail problem/contaminated fuel ????



## mallowman (May 24, 2006)

i have a 2005 x trail 2.2dci. I got the turbo replaced last year, but lately, i have noticed a decrease in power, like the engine is running in a safe mode, I have to turn off the engine, and restart it and suddenly it clears itslef.

I took it back to my dealer who told me that it needed a new turbo and rail at a cost of €6000 to get it fixed. He blamed contaminated diesel 

can anyone help me?


----------



## LEONGSTER (Apr 9, 2006)

Why was your turbo replaced last year. By rail, do you mean the fuel rail?

Was there any mention of a problem with your oxygen sensor (at the catalyst), as contaminated fuel can lead to this sensor misbehaving and sending the engine into safe mode?

Doesn't your x-trail have an engine/drivetrain warranty?


----------



## mallowman (May 24, 2006)

my vehicle is out of warranty, i was given no reason for the turbo being replaced. It was replaced under warranty, after the engine began to lose power. I have since learned through other web sites that my problem may not be contaminated fuel, as i was told but due to other faults with the x trail engine. I did a google and looked for x trail turbo problems and got an X trail review website where problems were detailed, and match my problem, though my local nissan dealer is denying that problems exist and is saying i am out of warranty and is talking about € 6000 for repairs for a 15 month old vehicle


----------



## LEONGSTER (Apr 9, 2006)

Try the diplomatic route first: write to the dealership detailing how the turbo was already replaced once, and that the warranty is only three months out. Address your letter to the service manager, and cc the dealership's MD or GM or whoever sits right on top the dealership, also cc the public relations manager (they hate bad press).

I've found this to be the best route in trying to get something fixed outside of the warranty, but you need to be pursuasive without being antagonistic.

If that doesn't work, then based on the problem you've described, seek a second opinion from a good engine workshop in your area. 

You'll need to be patient, which is hard when you've got a problemetic car you want fixed right away. But trust me, this is the best route,if you really want to avoid paying for expensive, unnecessary repairs.


----------



## Sulphur man (Sep 6, 2005)

mallowman said:


> my vehicle is out of warranty, i was given no reason for the turbo being replaced. It was replaced under warranty, after the engine began to lose power. I have since learned through other web sites that my problem may not be contaminated fuel, as i was told but due to other faults with the x trail engine. I did a google and looked for x trail turbo problems and got an X trail review website where problems were detailed, and match my problem, though my local nissan dealer is denying that problems exist and is saying i am out of warranty and is talking about € 6000 for repairs for a 15 month old vehicle


Where are you? I thought all X-Ttrails had a pan europe 3 year warranty? Also, what was the address where your problems were detailed? Thanks.


----------



## iXi Germany (Jun 6, 2006)

Hi Mallowman

I have at least 20 friends online that have the same problem !!!

It's not the diesel, it's the Control unit that controls how much air is pressed into the turbo !
(sorry bad english !) It is a mistake by nissan !!! here in Germany x-Trails burned out because the had too much pressure on the turbo !!! They got a new software and so far it's OK. They have chnaged the turbo 2-4 times before they got the new electronic. 
Here the iXi's got to suffer since many drive their cars full speed over hours over the autobahn.

Besides......have you already the Diesel-Preheater installed ??? it assures that the diesel won't stuck in the filter when it's below 15 degree celsius.
Big big deal here in Germany and all friends in my forum (www.langzeittest.de) got it installed for NO costs. Nissan paid  

Aks me if you got more questions !


----------



## Sulphur man (Sep 6, 2005)

Also - have the egr valve checked. Try google on 'egr valve' and read up on the symptoms when it goes wrong.


----------

